
Why a job in coding is absolute hell (2014) - wallace_f
https://gizmodo.com/programming-sucks-why-a-job-in-coding-is-absolute-hell-1570227192
======
WheelsAtLarge
The article is mostly true. But it missed the fact that most coding jobs are
the 21st century equivalent to factory line work. There's a lot of mind-
numbing repetition that needs to get done at the fastest rate possible. Coding
pays well but there are better careers in tech that will be less punishing on
your mental health.

~~~
hacym
What are the best ones?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
I don't know what the best ones are but I would go into network engineering or
security with an emphasis on the cloud. They are still stressful but the mind-
numbing repetition is less. But if you want to be a coder then I would go the
independent consultant route there you have control over what you decide to
work on.

